# Crown XLS 1000 Automation



## Lwbee (Sep 17, 2011)

First I run a 9.1, 7 channels are all powered by individual Crown XLS 1000 amps. The front high channels are stereo split on a single Crown XLS 1000. Sub is a Paradigm Sub 1.
Fronts are Axiom M80 v3
Center is Axiom VP180
Highs are Axiom M3
Surrounds and back are QS8

I have been VERY happy with the sound, I do have a low level ground hum, but that's somewhere in a ground loop unrelated to the Crowns.

They plug into a Panamax M5300 for power conditioning. 

The problem is I can automate on my all the equipment except the Crowns. I was trying to find a way to have them turnon/shutdown through the power source but I cannot find a way to do that. 

Any suggestions?:hissyfit:


----------



## SAC (Dec 3, 2009)

The Crown can be controlled through a configured HiQNet.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

What are you using for a processor/pre-amp? if it has 12volt triggers or a switched outlet you could use that along with your 5300 to trigger the switched outlets and turn the amps on that way. 

You will need to provide the following to trigger the panamax...

DC Trigger Input
Voltage and Polarity	3 - 24V DC, bidirectional
Jacks	3.5mm (1/8") mono mini-plug
Current Requirement	4.6 mA @3V, 58 mA @24V


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Lwbee said:


> First I run a 9.1, 7 channels are all powered by individual Crown XLS 1000 amps. The front high channels are stereo split on a single Crown XLS 1000. Sub is a Paradigm Sub 1.
> Fronts are Axiom M80 v3
> Center is Axiom VP180
> Highs are Axiom M3
> ...


 Can’t follow exactly but it sounds like you have at least three or four amps plugged into the Panamax? Panamax recommends only two amps to be plugged into the 5300.

http://www.panamax.com/PDF/Datasheets/L590_M5300PM.pdf


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Lwbee (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks! the 12v trigger from the Onkyo PR-SC5508 to the Panamax unit works perfectly!!


----------

